# REC- Lowfat Chocolate Cheesecake



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

I have never made this but have had it several times & it is really good!

3/4C grahm cracker crumbs
1/4C sugar
3(8oz)pkgs. fat-free cream cheese, softened
1/3C unsweetened cocoa
3Tbsp flour
1(14oz)can fat-free sweetened condensed milk
3 egg whites
1 egg
1/4C semi-sweet chocolate chips, melted
1 1/2tsp. vanilla

Preheat oven to 350F, spray bottom of 9 inch springform pan with non-stick cooking spray. Combine cracker crumbs & sugar. Sprinkle evenly over bottom of pan. In large mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Mix in cocoa & flour, add sweetened condensed milk, egg whites, egg, chocolate chips, & vanilla. Mix well. Pour into pan. Bake 45-50 minutes or until set. Cool, chill, garnish as desired.

Per serving: 230 calories, 2.5 grams fat.

From- Our Daily Bread compiled by Welcome Baptist Church Youth, Greenville, SC Recipe submited by Betty Ragan


----------

